
Startup Math: 1 + 1 = 1/2 - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/12/19/startup-math-1-1-12/
======
chengmi

     // Sorry, couldn't resist...
     
     #include <iostream>
     using namespace std;
     
     class Integer {
       public:
         int value;
         Integer(int rhs) {
           value = rhs;
         }
         int operator +(Integer rhs) {
           return value + rhs.value;
         }
         int operator /(Integer rhs) {
           return value * rhs.value;
         }
     };
     
     int main(void) {
       Integer one = 1, two = 2;
       cout << ((one+one) == (one/two)) << endl;
       return 0;
     }
     
     // Output:
     // 1

------
cduan
This reminds me much of Fred Brooks's The Mythical Man Month. Good to see that
things haven't changed too much over the years...

------
samwise
Smart startup math. 1+1=2 . It is crucial when you first launch your company
that you hire people who will train you rather than you training them

